# Super Bowl



## NYWoodturner (Jan 31, 2018)

lets get this inevitable thread started with a most excellent song...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> lets get this inevitable thread started with a most excellent song...



As a Minnesotan this will be my feeling the day after it's over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2018)

I am a life-long Patriots fan but I am boycotting NFL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I stand with you LOU!!!only not a Patriots football fan  not sayin nothing more than that!

Rodney

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 31, 2018)

I plan on being at the “worlds most famous arena”


----------



## The100road (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh no Scott. Not you!!!!! 

Remember that time Bill Belichick acted like a douche bag and the patriots got caught cheating? 

Sorry, I need to be more specific don’t I? 


I will very much be an Eagles fan this week. Anybody but the patriots.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2018)

Brink said:


> I plan on being at the “worlds most famous arena”



The coliseum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2018)

I will be rooting for the better of the two evils Philadelphia

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 31, 2018)

I have to go with the Eagles. Not a fan of them but I don't like the Patriots. I have a friend that is a close friend to Fletcher Cox. He came up to hunt and I got to meet him. Super nice guy. We had an Officer that was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins lymphoma and we had were doing a benefit. Jackie called Fletcher and he sent us a game worn autographed jersey to auction off. Only met him one time and he did this for us so I'm backing him. I won't take anything away from the Patriots, they are an awesome team but I'm just tired of hearing of the "Dynasty". Go Eagles!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2018)

No nfl for me! Once idiots started to take a knee and disrespect our country and no one did anything about it I decided then and there I will never watch the nfl again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## jasonb (Jan 31, 2018)

I was expecting to see a picture of a great big turned wooden bowl from the thread title.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

i have to Confess- I did not know who was in S-bowl before this thread. I have not watched one since I got interrupted in 2002 s. bowl half way thru for first grandchild being born. This one I will celebrate the day in pursuit of the elusive



 

I have it hooked- just have to net it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 31, 2018)

I quit watching the NFL way back there in the 90s when they were gonna go on strike because 2-3 million dollars a year to play a game wasn't enough. Their disrespect of the flag, the anthem, those who've fought and died for it, the fans... all goes to prove my lack of respect for the NFL was in my eyes most certainly justified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 1, 2018)

I agree w/ you all on the disrespect. I will watch because not all of them are like that and I like football. The idiots just can't get it that the standing for anthem has nothing to do with racial equality. There is just respect for the men and women that served our country and those that gave the ultimate sacrifice. I have no problem with demonstrations for a cause but that is not the way to do it. It just makes them look stupid. Cheers to all that will stand with their hands over their hearts. Goodell needs to grow a set and do something. Heck, the players union will intervene if the players don't like something. I also don't agree with the amount these players are paid. There are guys that are just as good or better out there that would play for little $$ for the love of the game. They just came from somewhere that don't have the publicity from scouts or no $$ to go to college and play.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I agree w/ you all on the disrespect. I will watch because not all of them are like that and I like football. The idiots just can't get it that the standing for anthem has nothing to do with racial equality. There is just respect for the men and women that served our country and those that gave the ultimate sacrifice. I have no problem with demonstrations for a cause but that is not the way to do it. It just makes them look stupid. Cheers to all that will stand with their hands over their hearts. Goodell needs to grow a set and do something. Heck, the players union will intervene if the players don't like something. I also don't agree with the amount these players are paid. There are guys that are just as good or better out there that would play for little $$ for the love of the game. They just came from somewhere that don't have the publicity from scouts or no $$ to go to college and play.



Well said Eric! Tony


----------



## drycreek (Feb 1, 2018)

Will not watch nuff said.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm watching it for the commercials!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I quit watching the NFL way back there in the 90s when they were gonna go on strike because 2-3 million dollars a year to play a game wasn't enough. Their disrespect of the flag, the anthem, those who've fought and died for it, the fans... all goes to prove my lack of respect for the NFL was in my eyes most certainly justified.


you couldn't have told my own story any more succinctly.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 1, 2018)

Not watching.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

I also will not be watching. I gave up on the NFL several years ago . I didn't like the thug culture that was being promoted. I think the young people today really need some good role models. And the few that are in the NFL are always over shadowed by the thugs

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 2, 2018)

Brink said:


> I plan on being at the “worlds most famous arena”


Brink,
I thought Madison Square Garden was the most famous arena in the world, are you going to the Hawks-Knicks game?

RichP.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2018)

If you truely love football and want to watch the game for people that play just for the love of the game, then go watch a high school game and support those kids.
The NFL stinks like something I stepped in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Brink,
> I thought Madison Square Garden was the most famous arena in the world, are you going to the Hawks-Knicks game?
> 
> RichP.


 
Yes I am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 2, 2018)

Brink said:


> Yes I am


Enjoy the game, I went to one many years ago when he Knicks played the Celtics.

The wife usally gets to a Rangers game or two a year, gotta love Hockey.

RichP.


----------



## pinky (Feb 2, 2018)

Leaving for Vegas in the morning to see Van Morrison at Ceasers Palace. Prolly too many Super Bowl parties on the strip to avoid the game, or the festivities on Sunday. But I will say, started the season watching and after a couple weeks and all the kneeling BS, didn't turn on again all year.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2018)

Well I’m going to have some folks over - cook some wings nachos and pizza (I make some damned good wings BTW) enjoy the camaraderie and enjoy the game. 
I agree on those who sit for the anthem but I’m not going to give up on the sport because of it. If I gave up on something every time I ran into idiots I could no longer drive, grocery shop, take public transportation, work ... well maybe it’s nit a bad plan after all  
I guess what I’m getting at is that I’m nit going to let fools shape my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Feb 2, 2018)

Gave up watching basketball in the 90s when the game became a brawl meeting between two gangs of millionaires and lost all the finesse and poise of previous years.
Don't watch as much baseball as I use to. Has a lot to do with so many teams, the overall quality of the game has gone down a lot.
This year finally killed Pro FB for me. For all I know the Tuscaloosa Tinker Bells are playing the Bangor Lobster Netters.

College sports, FB and baseball, is what holds my interest these days. These kids want to win and play their hearts out. But, media and hype are starting to effect college ball. Hope it doesn't change it too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well I’m going to have some folks over - cook some wings nachos and pizza (I make some damned good wings BTW) enjoy the camaraderie and enjoy the game.
> I agree on those who sit for the anthem but I’m not going to give up on the sport because of it. If I gave up on something every time I ran into idiots I could no longer drive, grocery shop, take public transportation, work ... well maybe it’s nit a bad plan after all
> I guess what I’m getting at is that I’m nit going to let fools shape my life.



Yep I hear ya - BIL's family and daughter's family coming over. They are bringing venison poppers and brisket respectively. I'm providing Pig Shots, ABTs and dip & chips


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 3, 2018)

I just read this morning that the gutless Goodell and the TV networks have approved the omission of showing the National Anthem. That’s the last straw for me! Goodell doesn’t have the cajones to control his own employees and the networks are going to hide the atrocity by running commercials and making money during that time. 

I think I’ll go play in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Yep I hear ya - BIL's family and daughter's family coming over. They are bringing venison poppers and brisket respectively. I'm providing Pig Shots, ABTs and dip & chips



Venison poppers ???? Oh my! You need to post pics. Those sound fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2018)

Not watching... Just cause I think football sucks. Always have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

I like football, but the pure form of the game, not the nfl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Venison poppers ???? Oh my! You need to post pics. Those sound fantastic


Only picture I got before they disappeared. The pig shots were better

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2018)

Damn those look good


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm gonna have to make those pig shots! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2018)

The Pig Shots went over big time

1/2" slice of your favorite link sausage wrapped with bacon to form "a cup". The cup is then filled with a cream cheese, chopped jalapeno and grated cheese mixture. Smoked over apple wood 90 minutes until bacon crisps up.

I also stuffed jalapenos with a cream cheese, German pan sausage mixture

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Now I gotta go clear to the other end of the state to look at bees! 

Pollinate on a 600 acre produce farm down there in Lee's neck of the woods, they're generous with produce and grow a LOT of hot peppers. Brought home enough Jalapenos that I bought a stuffed Jalapeno roasting rack after one visit down there. We ate Jalapeno poppers for weeks after one trip!! Didn't find anything that wasn't excellent in them. Shrimp, Crab, Sausage, Chopped Ham, just plain cheese.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

For any of you guys that haven't seen them, and like the Jalapeno poppers, this is the only way to fly!!! 

Jalapeno Grill Rack

Only down side to this set up is, if you're a little wimpy, all the oils in the pepper cook down to the tip, and they'll usually be nice and mild until you get to that last bite, then . It's entertaining watching the rest of the table!! 

The curly corer pictured with the first couple racks and separately about half way down the page, works good on BIG peppers, anything less than about 5 - 6" the small straight corer works much better.


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 141395
> 
> Now I gotta go clear to the other end of the state to look at bees!
> 
> Pollinate on a 600 acre produce farm down there in Lee's neck of the woods, they're generous with produce and grow a LOT of hot peppers. Brought home enough Jalapenos that I bought a stuffed Jalapeno roasting rack after one visit down there. We ate Jalapeno poppers for weeks after one trip!! Didn't find anything that wasn't excellent in them. Shrimp, Crab, Sausage, Chopped Ham, just plain cheese.




Rocky,
when you be down here???


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wish I knew Lee... Have 72 hives down there, and need to run down and look at them, but have a thousand up here I just about have all moved to Blueberries, that I need to look at first. Thinking I might try to make a 2 day trip out of that deal down there, and run down by myself, so I can sneak off and visit. Drive 5 hours down there, go through 72 hives by myself, another half hour 45 minutes to your place, visit you, and drive 6 hours home the same day is gonna be stretching things a might thin! 

But at this point, I honestly don't have a clue when I might get down there. It'll be a week or two before I get caught up, I'm sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> For any of you guys that haven't seen them, and like the Jalapeno poppers, this is the only way to fly!!!
> 
> Jalapeno Grill Rack
> 
> ...



I've seen a corer I keep meaning to make. You take the tip of an antler, maybe 3" worth of a small one. Take about a 4" length of 1/16" bandsaw blade and create a loop. Glue the ends into the flat part of the antler and Voila! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well what are you waiting on???


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2018)

This is the one I grilled my peppers in Grill Rack. The only problem is you have to watch the size of the peppers. Mine were almost too big around to get into the holes

Oh you really have to watch that bacon grease!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I bought 2, got an 18 hole with the smaller holes, and the 24 hole with 2 hole sizes. Ran into the same problem on our first run, and saw the need for one with bigger holes. Not to mention we found the 18 hole simply wasn't enough holes!! Especially if you have company over. 

You can use the bigger holes for smaller peppers too, simply set the rack on a cookie sheet, and stand them in the holes. Still works, and gives you the option on the bigger peppers as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well what are you waiting on???



Don't use that small of a blade...


----------

